# This is quite a serious chunk of news...



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I never realized what went on under our very noses


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

To the asylum!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I used to follow this lady out of morbid curiosity. I started to feel bad so I stopped.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

If anyone else here gets a bit of guilty pleasure from having a window into the lives of the mentally aberrant, meet Duane:











He uploads about five videos of himself playing with dolls every day on his various accounts. A good chunk of his life is captured on youtube, which I find creepily fascinating.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Where can I get one of those fancy tazer-nets? And I had no clue those Jesuits were so nefarious!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Brain-to-brain communication? Does Verizon offer that?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Brain-to-brain communication? Does Verizon offer that?


Yes, but if you think there data plans are expensive, you are going to be floored by what they charge for this!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

You forgot your password? That's big news.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I used to follow this lady out of morbid curiosity. I started to feel bad so I stopped.


 Haha Yeah. I really can't figure her out... I guess I've fallen to that morbid curiosity myself.


regressivetransphobe said:


> If anyone else here gets a bit of guilty pleasure from having a window into the lives of the mentally aberrant, meet Duane:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well from watching his first video, he seems pleasant enough. And he has names for each of the power-rangers... I never remember people's names let alone that of the power rangers. Good stuff.


----------

